# Sweet Potatoes vs. Whole Wheat Pasta



## ArduousMeister (Aug 25, 2003)

I was just doing some reading (yes I do read  ) and I was reading that whole wheat pasta has a GI of 30 and sweet potatoes 50. So does this make whole wheat pasta a beter slow burner than sweet potatoes? Source: www.steviva.com/giindex.html


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2003)

Whole wheat pasta is not a slow burner thats why sweet potatos are better.  Just because something is low GI doesn't mean it burns slowly in your body


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 26, 2003)

What's better? Sweet Potatoes or Yams?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2003)

Don't matter.  Whatever is on sale is what I do


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 26, 2003)

So what makes a slow burner? Is there something to look for in foods if it is not GI? I knew that the GI of a food did not determine if it was a slow burner but I thought it was a good indicator. Other than someone saying its a slow burner or not what do I look for?


----------



## gopro (Aug 26, 2003)

As a rule, most of the time a lower GI carb is better for keeping bodyfat down (exception to this rule: fruit). Some people have problems with wheat based products...stomach upset, water retention. I prefer sweet potatoes over wheat pasta as pasta is very easy to overeat.

And also, sweet potatoes are better than yams but overall the difference is negligable.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 26, 2003)

I go by the rules of processing and digestion.  If it's been run through several processes then it's practically half digested, ie. pasta, white rice etc.  Having already been soaked in water and beaten into pulp the first process of digestion, chewing, has been simplified and it will get through your system faster.


----------



## Fit Freak (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm with GP on this one...pasta is just too hard to have small servings.


----------



## naturalguy (Aug 26, 2003)

A lower GI does mean that it enters the blood stream slower however 50 & 30 are both very low and there is not a big difference between the two.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks guys  I have to admit that I am not a big fan of sweet potatoes, just looking at other options  I am getting a bit tired of brown rice.


----------

